# Upgrade from t2i



## tdunn06 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now i'm not the best photogropher and i've been reading alot of all these posts for awhile so i know a bunch of you are guna say "keep the camera and upgrade glass" lol but my problem is not photo quality. I'm still an amature and even that is giving myself too much credit. I'm learning alot and have been the past 6 months or so. I jhust feel like after using the t2i for an hour or any sort of time i start to develop carpel tunnel.. My hands are too big for that setup. (i never tested, i kind of fell into the hobby when i won an auctioned camera for 100 bucks but since have taken an interest). I'm looking for an upgrade in size, but i don't want to spend much at all, is there a place to trade up? would any even take a t2i (550d)? what is the minimum i can spend on a larger body camera, not sensor size, crop is still not a factor, just physical size... any advice? chances are ill just have to suck it up for the next year or 2 untill i can afford a 40d or something? thanks for the time everyone.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 2, 2012)

You should have no problem selling your t2i and buying a 40d or 50d, maybe even more than break even. FWIW the 40d in my opinion is an older cheaper better camera as long as 10mp is enough for you


----------



## tdunn06 (Jun 2, 2012)

jaomul said:
			
		

> You should have no problem selling your t2i and buying a 40d or 50d, maybe even more than break even. FWIW the 40d in my opinion is an older cheaper better camera as long as 10mp is enough for you



I've been looking all over the interweb and havnt found anywhere I would be able to do that though


----------



## jrizal (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe adding a grip (even a cheap third party grip) would do the trick for you as it would add size and weight to the camera. And perhaps a wrist strap too. Here are a couple of links. They don't necessarily have to be expensive ones but feel free to look around.

Amazon.com: Battery Grip for Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i SLR BG-E8: Camera & Photo

http://www.amazon.com/eForCity-GR-A...L2/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1338654251&sr=8-39

Large body cameras are often on the prosumer side. And often also on the more expensive side.

PS I know this because I have a D3100 which is a tad too small for me and it sometimes causes some strain to my hand. I bought a cheap grip (no original sold) and the camera felt better in my hands. I've tried a wrist strap too which gave a snug fit too but I've felt a shoulder strap would better for me.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you are determined to sell your T2i and buy another body, POTN market place is a good place to do both.


----------



## tdunn06 (Jun 2, 2012)

jrizal said:
			
		

> Maybe adding a grip (even a cheap third party grip) would do the trick for you as it would add size and weight to the camera. And perhaps a wrist strap too. Here are a couple of links. They don't necessarily have to be expensive ones but feel free to look around.
> 
> Amazon.com: Battery Grip for Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i SLR BG-E8: Camera & Photo
> 
> ...



That sounds like a pretty good idea, would I have to buy additional batteries for it or would it run on just the one I have?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

tdunn06 said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the grip.  Some can run on one battery, some need to have a battery in every slot.  Typically, they will hold two of the batteries that the camera normally takes, or AA's.  The option to use AA's is nice, because you can get those anywhere...


----------



## jrizal (Jun 2, 2012)

AFAIK, you can use 1 battery with Canon grips. Also generic batteries are cheap too. Using two batteries obviously extends your camera use.

3rd party batteries sell for $5 in Amazon.

BTW, you can also use AA batteries in the t2i like what was mentioned earlier. So if you have AA batteries lying around, that would be cool also. Not forgetting to mention that it has additional  controls  too. So vertical or portrait photography would be easier.


----------

